# Have you ever seen a turkey swim?



## fredw (Mar 13, 2012)

I wouldn't have believed this.

My son, GA Carpkiller, was crappie fishing on Lake Oconee this past weekend.  He saw a gobbler swimming across the lake.  Got it on video.  At the start of the video, you can see a bird swimming and, once it gets to shore, can tell it's a turkey.

Anyone ever seen or heard of such?


----------



## hawglips (Mar 13, 2012)

I've never seen it, but have heard of it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 13, 2012)

Mr. Fred, I'm gonna have to negate my offer of turkey hunting on the the plantation . . . 




I've seen ALOT, but never a turkey swimming . . . .


----------



## georgia_hunter (Mar 13, 2012)

I would have said you were telling a tall one without seeing it. I think you have just saw a once in a lifetime thing.


----------



## woods-n-water (Mar 13, 2012)

Glad he got it on video...........all I can say


----------



## hawglips (Mar 13, 2012)

It's probably a lot more common than we think.

http://www.turkeyandturkeyhunting.com/turkey-scratchings/brian-lovett-blog/a-swimming-turkey

http://blog.gayleleonard.com/2009/11/who-says-turkeys-cant-swim/

http://photokayaker.fit2paddle.com/C1666358270/E20061123070041/


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 13, 2012)

I`ve heard of it before, never seen it. But, nothin` about a turkey surprises me.


----------



## fredw (Mar 13, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mr. Fred, I'm gonna have to negate my offer of turkey hunting on the the plantation . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack, anything but that


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 13, 2012)

That is truly interesting.


----------



## ericflowers (Mar 13, 2012)

I know where that point is, thank u sir!


----------



## XIronheadX (Mar 13, 2012)

He must of roosted next to the lake and fell off the roost.


----------



## jeremy1217 (Mar 13, 2012)

are we sure he was swimming or fishing? lol Birds gotta eat ya know


----------



## gregg (Mar 13, 2012)

Why the heck would he swim when he could fly? Assuming he can fly.......never seen one do that before.


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 13, 2012)

What's the ruling on picking up a drowned turkey?


----------



## goblr77 (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting. I have been wondering about that. I killed one last year that crossed knee deep water to come to a call. I never saw him coming being he took a path where a huge longleaf pine was blocking my view. I was expecting the bird to fly over the swamp but he walked or swam it somehow.


----------



## pnome (Mar 13, 2012)

Well alright then....  That settles that.


----------



## dobenator (Mar 13, 2012)

I always start this story out with this caveat: If I hadnt seen it I would not believe it either!!. About 20 years ago I was doing some work for the state at a park up on Clarks Hill. My buddies and I were eating lunch at one of the camp sites as the the park wasnt open yet. I heard a hen yelp. She just kept on yelping, just yelp, yelp, yelp. Well I got up and wakled over towards where it was coming from and as I topped a little rise I could see her, walking up and down the bank. Well she saw me and ran off up in the woods but not too far, all the while continuing to call. Bout this time I saw a little one running up towards her, I thought hmmm, now where did he come from? So I walked down to the edge of the water and looked across the cove. I saw about half a dozen little heads stickin out of the water , all headed in my direction. Well I just waited on em and shure enough they were all little poults. When they hit the bank they just kinda flopped over, exhausted. After a short rest they all hopped up and ran up the hill to mama.A long story but still, it happened and I feel blessed to have been able to see it. Folks still think I am crazy when I tell this story!!


----------



## elfiii (Mar 13, 2012)

gregg said:


> Why the heck would he swim when he could fly?



To get to the other side of the lake? 

I guess I be done 'bout seen it all now.


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 13, 2012)

I have now.

I never would have believed that if I hadn't seen that video.

Very Cool.


----------



## Andys (Mar 13, 2012)

Never seen it before this post, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jellyhead Joe (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice video, I have read of turkey's swimming but never seen it. Thanks for sharing Mr. Fred.


----------



## limbhanger (Mar 13, 2012)

dude was gettin it!!


----------



## Killdee (Mar 13, 2012)

I would have never thunk it, thanks for the vid.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Mar 13, 2012)

must be 1/4 goose and 3/4 gobbler. thats somthing to see right there.


----------



## Buck Dropper (Mar 13, 2012)

ericflowers said:


> I know where that point is, thank u sir!


----------



## gobblerexpress (Mar 13, 2012)

Saw a picture once in a magazine, think it was Turkey Call, of a turkey swimming. Quite a few years ago. ... Nice video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2012)

I'd never believed that Fred but you have the proof! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep....That's a new one on me.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Mar 13, 2012)

I seen it but still dont believe it.....


----------



## gregg (Mar 13, 2012)

My wife just solved the mystery after watching the video.....Duh, he was raised by ducks


----------



## Gator8em (Mar 13, 2012)

I working on a floating hen deke, just in case.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 13, 2012)

That's a first for me.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Mar 13, 2012)

*It Figures!*

I can't call one around a mud puddle in the road, yet he will go swimming in 20 ft of water.


----------



## moyehow (Mar 13, 2012)

First for me too.  thanks for posting MR.FRED


----------



## TurkeyBird (Mar 14, 2012)

New one for me!  Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jasper (Mar 14, 2012)

Fred,

That is amazing.........thanks for posting!


----------



## Timberchicken (Aug 27, 2012)

Shot one once that flew into flooded area on the river and it swam till was able to get shot off. Sman was my witness.


----------



## Ricochet (Aug 28, 2012)

Cool, that is the first I have hear of it - great catch/video!


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 28, 2012)

A first for me, great video, thanks for posting it.

John I.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 28, 2012)

That's very cool. Never seen it before. Gives a whole new meaning to the word. "water turkey".


----------



## WillCFish (Sep 6, 2012)

Never thought they would do that!! Wow!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 6, 2012)

I have heard of the ****ucken on Cajun cooking shows. but have never seen a live one! Must have migrated from Louisianna???

http://www.cajungrocer.com/fresh-foods-holiday-dishes-****ucken-c-1_15_24.html


----------



## Mars (Sep 6, 2012)

Sorry fellows, guess were going to have to start shooting steel since a turkey is now waterfowl


----------



## Jedi Pastor Ken (Sep 8, 2012)

Mars said:


> Sorry fellows, guess were going to have to start shooting steel since a turkey is now waterfowl



Yep, better hide that video from the enviro-nuts or they'll do just that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2012)

What are the regs about shooting a gobbler on the water. I might have to re-think my tactics..


----------



## Old Winchesters (Sep 9, 2012)

Cool...Prolly woulda hit a buzz bait.


----------



## T-N-T (Sep 19, 2012)

GaHunter31602 said:


> I can't call one around a mud puddle in the road, yet he will go swimming in 20 ft of water.



  I know the feeling!  I hunt in a lot of swampy area and just plain wet places.  Seems a bird will not walk through wet grass for me and there that this, gobblers swimming like it is fun...


----------



## Thunderbeard (Sep 19, 2012)

The first for me.


----------



## chefrific (Sep 20, 2012)

I give Will Primos 2 weeks of seeing this and we will see the 
"Primos Gobbler Snorkle and flipper set".


----------



## chefrific (Sep 20, 2012)

*Found this one on you tube...*

A jake swimming... This is just weird.


----------



## fredw (Apr 23, 2014)

ttt


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 24, 2014)

That's wild!  I never would have guessed that was possible. Thanks Fred and tell Chad thanks for the video!


----------



## fredw (Jan 30, 2018)

Bringing this one back up.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Jan 30, 2018)

Never seen that before.


----------



## spurrs and racks (Jan 30, 2018)

*well*

I have not. I cannot imagine a turkey swimming when it could fly.

s&r


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jan 30, 2018)

Read about one doing that in We Talk Turkey


----------



## Garnto88 (Jan 30, 2018)

I read before that they could swim. Never have seen it.  Why not fly!!


----------



## antharper (Jan 30, 2018)

Just when u think you’ve seen a turkey do about everything, that’s cool !!! I have seen one pretty far out in the water but he wasn’t swimming


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2018)

Prowl the swamps long enough and you`ll see one swim. And they can swim like an  otter. Most birds can. 

Generally it`s because they have a broken wing and are trying to get away from something.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 31, 2018)

Never saw a swimming turkey. Rabbits and squirrels, but not a turkey.


----------



## mguthrie (Feb 3, 2018)

Pretty cool right there


----------

